# Warranty insurance rip off



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

I took out a 5 star all singing dancing warranty with CLICK4WARRANTY nearly 2 years ago, like any form of insurance you only know if they are any good when you make a claim.
I paid for extras on top of the 5***** policy to cover Turbo, 4WD etc etc.
My GTR R35 had gearbox issue, not selecting even gears.
Now Nissan policy is a new gearbox, they do not repair, but the specialist I use to look after the GTR thought he knew the common problem and it could be fixed using non original Nissan part as gearbox parts are not available from dealer.
But... CLICK4WARRANTY have said the specific item that probably failed according to would be repairer would not be covered because it is not listed in small print of auto gearbox internals as shown page 11 of their 33 page contracts.. WTF
AUTOMATIC GEARBOX:


Internal shafts


gears


clutches


brake band


valve block


governor


oil pump


bearings and bushes


servo


drive plate and transfer gear

How on earth can anyone possibly work out a gearbox is not covered even if they do find and read page 11 of a 33 page contract?

I know most warranties are not worth the paper they are written on, and this one from CLICK4WARRANTY is no different.

Discussing the issue with their 'engineer' it was obvious this pen pushers job was purely to avoid paying out... rip off.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

I will now be contacting CLICK4WARRANTY Monday morning as simple research and discussing situation with specialist has proven that the so called 'engineer' was not only rude and arrogant but ignorant also.

GTR specialist who has car in for repair advised them from his experience the fault codes were normally result of faulty solonoid/piston, as this was not on list of parts covered they rejected claim.

I now know the solonoid/piston is simply one of the parts inside the Valve Block, which is covered under warranty.

Obviously the lack of knowledge from CLICH4WARRANTIES 'engineer' meant he didn't understand the mechanics of the R35 GR6 gearbox, basically a bit like a warranty listing ENGINE was covered but not wanting to pay out when told a CON ROD had broken because they only covered the engine under warranty :chairshot


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CLICK4WARRANTY I tried them in 2013, utter utter joke!! AVOID AVOID AVOID!

They do ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING to find any excuse not to pay out, even on smaller claims, NOT worth the paper its written on, and I had the top supposedly cover as well. 

I'm using a different warranty company at the moment for a small claim, and will tell you if it work's out in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

C4W are still trying to wiggle out of paying, even with all the evidence to show issue was inside the Valve Block as fully covered on my warranty.

This morning insisted they needed print outs of the error codes, but these codes were errased when battery disconnected to confirm what actual gearbox failier was due too, as they demanded this was required to consider claim.

So now even although the failier is nothing to do with the oil they were going to refuse it as oil was not changed in last 12,000 miles, but Nissan service book info confirms oil changed at 18k not 12k intervals, so was not due for oil change for another 2,000 miles.

Now they want to see SVM invoice as evidence the oil was changed by them at 36k service, as it shows in service records which they have copy/photo of.

It is one thing after another in attempt to avoid paying out  

I will NOT be renewing policy with them in January.


----------



## davemelrumr32 (Jan 3, 2015)

Chronos said:


> CLICK4WARRANTY I tried them in 2013, utter utter joke!! AVOID AVOID AVOID!
> 
> They do ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING to find any excuse not to pay out, even on smaller claims, NOT worth the paper its written on, and I had the top supposedly cover as well.
> 
> I'm using a different warranty company at the moment for a small claim, and will tell you if it work's out in 2-3 weeks.


Hello Chronos,

Yes I was a bit suspicious when I saw their rates very low.
Have you managed to find a good reputable Warranty company now as I’m looking at get Warranty sorted out as mine ran out in January this year.

I bought my GTR new and it came with 3 years warranty cover.
I’ve not even covered 13,000 miles as I’m out the country a lot due to work.
I love owning own and thankfully cleared all finance on it last October so it’s all mine now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have not had any experience with warranty companies but I know Litchfield and AutoTorque both offer them and have heard good things. If i was in the market for one i much rather use these guys then a random company as they are experts in the cars we own.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They all try to get out of it if they see an avenue to escape down.


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

Auto torque charge £1,000 a year for an un-modified R35 and that covers virtually everything. Nissan wanted over £3,000 for the same sort of extended warranty. I can vouch for these and have cover with them. Nissan however try to wiggle out of every claim that is put their way.


----------

